# Using status and/or sig as a "statement"



## wedgeski (Apr 23, 2010)

Morrus/mods, can we consider politely asking users who don't agree with some of the changes happening to ENW to *not* use status or signatures to make that point?

I'm thinking in particular of things like "<user> doesn't like this social networking crap" and "<user> would rather be able to edit his sig" and so-on.

I realise these folks have the right to express themselves (especially if paying subs), but it just rubs me the wrong way. Meta, or the "Changes are Coming" thread, are both great places to make your opinions heard. Putting them front and centre in everything you post just seems childish and to me, generates the kind of atmosphere around here that I come to ENW to *escape* from where it is prevalent on other boards.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 23, 2010)

I kind of like the fact that they are protesting social networking - by social networking.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 23, 2010)

jaerdaph said:


> I kind of like the fact that they are protesting social networking - by social networking.



That's why I use Twitter to complain about Facebook!

Personally, I don't particularly care so long as no one is taking cheap shots at other people. I haven't seen many problems yet, though. Eventually my hope is that people can turn statuses on or off, and the people who want to can just ignore them.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 23, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> That's why I use Twitter to complain about Facebook!




LOL! Don't get me started on Facebook. Everyone I know is trying to get me to get a Facebook account. The latest was my sister, who initially was singing its praises because she reconnected with a bunch of people she hadn't seen in years. A few weeks later, she started complaining because so-and-so "keeps on contacting me and sending me stuff and I can't get anything done".  

I look at it this way: If I haven't seen or talked to you in 20 years, there's probably a pretty damn good reason for that!


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 23, 2010)

Resistance is futile as evidenced by their use of the very tools they dislike.  They will all be assimilated.  

As for Facebook, I finally joined because it was a way to keep up with the scattered friends from my old gaming group.  Cool for the first couple of weeks, but then the novelty wore off and I didn't care that so and so did this in Farmville or that that somebody else just ate an awesome burrito.  Then when the friend requests from people in high school I was not friends with even back then started rolling in, I really began to question whether it was worth it.


----------



## pawsplay (Apr 24, 2010)

It's not that I dislike social network, it's just that I already have plenty of it. 

This has nothing to do with what I just said, I'm just posting it because it's hilarious:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrFdOz1Mj8Q]YouTube - Facebook in real life[/ame]


----------



## Fifth Element (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't think it's a big issue. I'm more bothered by people who use their sigs for oh-so-subtle edition digs.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Apr 25, 2010)

wedgeski said:


> Morrus/mods, can we consider politely asking users who don't agree with some of the changes happening to ENW to *not* use status or signatures to make that point?
> 
> I'm thinking in particular of things like "<user> doesn't like this social networking crap" and "<user> would rather be able to edit his sig" and so-on.




Does my status message annoy you a little?  I'd rather not look at status messages (in general), either, so my condolences.  But hey, whether we want the status function or not, it's here, and not putting something up still leaves you with "X has no status."  So, may as well at least use the function to say that you dislike it.



wedgeski said:


> I realise these folks have the right to express themselves (especially if paying subs), but it just rubs me the wrong way.




Why?  Expressing negativity in general, or some sort of personal attachment to the status functionality?  If the former...ubiquitous positivity is kind of grating to me ("the new status line is awesome!").  Not to pick on Fifth Element, but when he was doing the whole "all editions of D&D are awesome!" repetitive schtick to serve as a counter to edition warring, it was genuinely annoying to me, for example.  I don't know...I guess I'm just a mostly negative person.  But I deal with it and just let it go.  If the latter...I don't know what to say.



wedgeski said:


> Meta, or the "Changes are Coming" thread, are both great places to make your opinions heard. Putting them front and centre in everything you post just seems childish and to me, generates the kind of atmosphere around here that I come to ENW to *escape* from where it is prevalent on other boards.




Well, it is free speech.  And it's not breaking any rules or insulting anyone.  And as long as the status line is there and cannot be removed...it's about the only thing I want to say with it.  Besides, the irony of using status to diss on status is too delicious to pass up.



jaerdaph said:


> I kind of like the fact that they are protesting social networking - by social networking.




Glad you appreciate it!  Really, taking literally 5 seconds to type in one sentence and then leave it up there without ever touching it or even giving it thought again is hardly "social networking."  Just saying.


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 25, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Does my status message annoy you a little?



/shrug yep. But I've said my piece.


----------



## Fifth Element (Apr 25, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> Well, it is free speech.



I've go no problem with your status or finding me annoying. But free speech does not apply on a messageboard. If Morrus decides to make a rule that no one is allowed to post about kittens, then that's how it is.



StreamOfTheSky said:


> And it's not breaking any rules or insulting anyone.



And this is why it's okay. Which is why I mentioned edition-warry sigs, which strike me as a way to squirm around the rules a bit.


----------



## Nifft (Apr 25, 2010)

wedgeski said:


> Morrus/mods, can we consider politely asking users who don't agree with some of the changes happening to ENW to *not* use status or signatures to make that point?
> 
> I'm thinking in particular of things like "<user> doesn't like this social networking crap" and "<user> would rather be able to edit his sig" and so-on.



 As someone whose entire sig -- both explicitly and implicitly -- is dedicated to spreading a specific message regarding sigs, I humbly suggest you put something in your status which (explicitly or implicitly) encourages their use in accordance with your vision.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Morrus (Apr 25, 2010)

Well..

Free speech isn't an issue until I become the USA Congress and being passing laws within the USA.  Since I'm not the USA Congress, nor am I passing laws within the USA, it's not really relevant.

That said - I'm OK with it as long is it isn't obnoxious or insulting.  I'm on the border with Stream's use of the world "crap" (I'd rather he used "rubbish" or something) but other than that he's welcome to express his opinion.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Apr 26, 2010)

Morrus said:


> That said - I'm OK with it as long is it isn't obnoxious or insulting.  I'm on the border with Stream's use of the world "crap" (I'd rather he used "rubbish" or something) but other than that he's welcome to express his opinion.




I can accommodate you there.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 26, 2010)

I just don't see why anyone wants to know what the hell I'm doing.  I like my privacy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> I just don't see why anyone wants to know what the hell I'm doing.  I like my privacy.



I like your privacy too, IYKWIM.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 26, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> I like your privacy too, IYKWIM.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 26, 2010)

Relique du Madde said:


> I just don't see why anyone wants to know what the hell I'm doing. I like my privacy.




Some might, some might not. But we plan to make it a toggle on/off.  It's not invading your privacy because it's unable to obtain information about your life which you don't choose to enter yourself.


----------



## wedgeski (Apr 26, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> I can accommodate you there.



lol @ revised status.


----------



## Seonaid (May 4, 2010)

Piratecat said:


> Personally, I don't particularly care so long as no one is taking cheap shots at other people.



Ditto. Not than anyone really cares about my opinion on this matter.


----------



## coyote6 (May 4, 2010)

If one's hat of status has no limit, one can always just enter a period and be done with it.

See?

(Of course, I don't care about status, so I guess my hat does have a limit.)


----------

